# Read anything psychology related befor joining?



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Or rather, befor discovering MBTI, etc.


----------



## daud2001 (Mar 5, 2015)

Some. Founding out about MBTI increase it a lot.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I read a lot on mental disorders.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Nope. Now learning about MBTI, and a little of other stuff, I am interested in learning it


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Not really prior to discovering MBTI, no. A lot of what I read now is off of the internet. I've yet to read any published texts on MBTI or psychology.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes. Psychology was a big interest for me growing up. I've learned to be extremely critical of it now... but up until that point.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

LuvGen said:


> I read a lot on mental disorders.


Me too


----------



## zoibat (Mar 19, 2015)

Psychology to me is super interesting, especially disorders and stuff in the brain. I would love to be a psychologist, but I'm not that great at realizing that people's emotions need to be handled with care.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes. I've read a lot on psychology and neurology on my own for fun before joining, and currently.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Here and there. Mostly only as it pertains to me. But psychology has always been very interesting to me and I'll probably end up taking the plunge and majoring in it. Who needs money?


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

I read some stuff about personality disorders and Jung's "Typology", but that's it, if you only take books to my count.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Mirkwood said:


> Or rather, befor discovering MBTI, etc.


I have, yes. I've read a lot on psychology and philosophy prior to this site.

I, however, have not read up on typology much at all. I knew of MBTI typology when I was much younger, yet I never paid attention to it much. I still don't.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I had already taken a few psychology classes and read articles in magazines written by psychologists. I really had no motivation to look into MBTI, or typology in general, until I hit an early midlife crisis, which was sparked by my having to quit nursing school. Something just popped up in my head concerning some test my professor had my class take in general psychology class for fun years ago. So I searched online to see if I could find anything related to personality types and career matches, and I found a lot more than I expected about this silly four letter test I took a long time ago (or so I thought back then).


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Nothing official or scholarly, but I would have random questions and search them online, reading a bunch of articles. Then I would have Googling sessions where you read one thing and have more questions, so you read more and more, and you don't realize how much time has past.

So I do have quite a bit of knowledge on general psychology, but by no means am I even close to an expert. It's mainly for my own interest and curiosity. I like to understand.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Not really, no, to be honest.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, since I'm mostly interested in personality studies and theories, when I started my hobby research, I was bound to run into it sooner or later  Other than that, mostly about depression, anxiety, bipolar, etc. 

Oh, oh, oh, but when I was a kid I was aallllwaayyyysss doing those 'which character are you?!' quizzes. I don't know if that counts for anything though, but it definitely spurred me along to my research :kitteh:


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

LuvGen said:


> I read a lot on mental disorders.


Me too! I suffered from anxieties myself so that's probably why I was so interested in mental disorders and different personalities in general.


----------

